# MJF will be appearing on Dynamite



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532055627043840004
> Fascinating.


Wrestling Forum right now.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

LMFAO


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

MJF Pipebomb


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Before people say it was a work the whole time, no no it wasn’t. They are most likely turning their issues backstage into a work.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

God Movement said:


> MJF Pipebomb


With a broken freakin' neck too!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Before people say it was a work the whole time, no no it wasn’t. They are most likely turning their issues backstage into a work.


This. Went from reality aka shoot into a work. They patched things up. Good job. I'll credit Tony for doing the right thing here. MJF is more important in AEW than 75 percent of their entire roster.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Hmmm... 

Either he does a Batista quitting type promo which writes him off for the foreseeable future, or him and Tony agreed on a deal and now they'll channel all of this into a storyline.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dr. Middy said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Either he does a Batista quitting type promo which writes him off for the foreseeable future, or him and Tony agreed on a deal and now they'll channel all of this into a storyline.


Imagine the worse option...him turning face?


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

This show has now become must-see lol. In this day and age its hard to get this feeling when you think of a wrestling show. Looking forward to Punk if he appears and now what this guy is going to say. I'm no fan of MJF but after this backstage drama I want to know what he has to say.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

This should be interesting.

I assumed the stretcher thing was a way to write him off TV at least for a few weeks, while whatever drama that may or may not be happening behind the scenes gets worked out. I’m eager to hear what kind of promo we get, whether it will be all business (ie exclusively about the Wardlow match in kayfabe) or if we’ll get more


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Dr. Middy said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Either he does a Batista quitting type promo which writes him off for the foreseeable future, or him and Tony agreed on a deal and now they'll channel all of this into a storyline.


Or Jade Cargill comes out and slaps him then kicks him in the groin and he gets stretchered out of the building


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Before people say it was a work the whole time, no no it wasn’t. They are most likely turning their issues backstage into a work.


Worked up marks are never gonna admit they were wrong smh

How do you know it was never a work? MJF is in character 24/7 and has been talking about his contract on AEW tv for a year now. If there were real issues then he wouldn’t have gotten the air time he has along with being the only one to defeat CM Punk


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Holy shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He should come out to the boooooos...come in the ring...with a neckbrace...and just give that disgruntled look at the fans, without saying a word...long pause... standing in the ring. Moments later, hit Wardlow's music....he comes out, powerbombs MJF again and leaves. MJF gets stretchered again LOL


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

He’s going to come out and do a soft-shoe rendition of ‘It’s a Hard Knock Life’ and shuffle off the stage, never to be seen again.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DrEagles said:


> How do you know it was never a work? MJF is in character 24/7 and has been talking about his contract on AEW tv for a year now. If there were real issues then he wouldn’t have gotten the air time he has along with being the only one to defeat CM Punk


Because the weekend situation had no pay off and wasn't mentioned on PPV (Allegedly, I didn't watch). Now that they've worked things out they'll start mentioning it now.

Orrrr maybe this is MJF's farewell, him saying he lost, fuck all of you, rah rah rah and he walks? Who knows? We'll see today I guess.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Because the weekend situation had no pay off and wasn't mentioned on PPV (Allegedly, I didn't watch). Now that they've worked things out they'll start mentioning it now.
> 
> Orrrr maybe this is MJF's farewell, him saying he lost, fuck all of you, rah rah rah and he walks? Who knows? We'll see today I guess.


if TK allowed MJF to do this in front of warner execs, he would be a bigger dumbass than originally thought


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Dynamite got even more interesting. Was already pumped for it being the post PPV show and hearing a Punk promo following the win, but I wasn’t expecting MJF. It’s been a roller coaster of me thinking this whole thing has been a work vs. shoot, and after what happened at DoN I thought the reports were legit issues. Now I’m back to thinking it’s a work.

I really hope it is all a work because if so, it’s been the best example of how to create a storyline and still work the fans (except maybe the part where he had an appearance people paid for but then got pulled from - even then at least those fans got refunds from what I understand).


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

You know what’ll be exciting and entertaining on this forum if MJF stays with AEW? The WWE fanboys who started sucking MJF’s dick retracting their statements about MJF. 
Yesterday “MJF IS THE BEST GODDAMN TALENT TODAY”

2 years time “MJF IS OVERRATED AS FUCK”


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Didn't @Chip Chipperson place a bet with someone over it being a work?

Also, I assume the people that suddenly worshipped Max the last couple of weeks will start turning on him? 🤣


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Before people say it was a work the whole time, no no it wasn’t. They are most likely turning their issues backstage into a work.


We won't know until TK goes on a rant one day explaining how they fooled everybody but I wouldn't be shocked if the work started after the Helwani interview. MJF, Tony and probably Punk saw the traction that shit got and decided to build on that.

The whole contract situation makes 0 sense. These guys were apparently tighter than buttocks and underwear yet suddenly fell out because of money? MJF is Tony's golden boy, he put him over his golden goose Punk. He'll now cheapen on him?


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Geert Wilders said:


> if TK allowed MJF to do this in front of warner execs, he would be a bigger dumbass than originally thought


I think this is a big thing people are forgetting.

Warner execs are actually there tonight.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Because the weekend situation had no pay off and wasn't mentioned on PPV (Allegedly, I didn't watch). Now that they've worked things out they'll start mentioning it now.
> 
> Orrrr maybe this is MJF's farewell, him saying he lost, fuck all of you, rah rah rah and he walks? Who knows? We'll see today I guess.


That’s not going to happen. For someone who claims to be a “booker”, you sure get worked a lot


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Gn1212 said:


> We won't know until TK goes on a rant one day explaining how they fooled everybody but I wouldn't be shocked if the work started after the Helwani interview. MJF, Tony and probably Punk saw the traction that shit got and decided to build on that.
> 
> The whole contract situation makes 0 sense. These guys were apparently tighter than buttocks and underwear yet suddenly fell out because of money? MJF is Tony's golden boy, he put him over his golden goose Punk. He'll now cheapen on him?


We know AEW hates dirt sites and blogs. Have they done this to work the internet? Is it possible TK and MJF planned this together?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Just occurred to me this whole thing with MJF/Tony can perfectly connect with Wardlow/MJF.

Wardlow was MJF’s employee. He became unhappy with his employer and fought to get out of his contract.

Sounds like the MJF/Tony situation (not exactly, but they can twist that story to make it pretty much exactly the same). Only difference is MJF is the employee in the Khan relationship.

Also the other difference MJF can play up is his generosity and heart vs. Tony having none (this will be MJF’s character words of course, doesn’t have to be factual). MJF will point out how when his employee wanted out of his contract, he gave him the opportunity to be released. However now MJF’s employer won’t do the same for him. He’ll use this as a means to put himself over as a “good person” and add more to his bullshit heel shtick he keeps pedaling.

Now where exactly they go with it, I don’t know. But if this is all work and it’s setting up to MJF feuding with Tony Khan, then I have to applaud how it connects to the Wardlow feud, which connects back to the CM Punk feud.

MJF is potentially on an all-time great run and the last 6+ months have been phenomenal (hell it goes back even a bit before that).


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Geert Wilders said:


> We know AEW hates dirt sites and blogs. Have they done this to work the internet? Is it possible TK and MJF planned this together?


Well, they had to.
TK wouldn't trust Max blindly to show up right before his PPV match if he didn't.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> Didn't @Chip Chipperson place a bet with someone over it being a work?
> 
> Also, I assume the people that suddenly worshipped Max the last couple of weeks will start turning on him? 🤣


I was willing to make a bet with Randy Lahey but he wouldn't put anything on the line.



DrEagles said:


> That’s not going to happen. For someone who claims to be a “booker”, you sure get worked a lot


We'll see, if it's a work it was a dumb one with no payoff, that's my professional opinion from my "claim" of being a booker.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Gn1212 said:


> Well, they had to.
> TK wouldn't trust Max blindly to show up right before his PPV match if he didn't.


Honestly the more I read the more the story is fucky. 

Not only did they announce MJF was booked for a flight, MJF himself apparently spoke to the dirt-sheets saying that he turned up for his match and left immediately after. 

Now literally hours before Dynamite, they announce this to get MJF and Dynamite trending. 

They’ve managed to work the internet into trending for a good 4-5 days. Double or Nothing was trending this morning. Wardlow has been on/off trending. MJF will undoubtedly be trending after this news.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

"Despite our differences I think you all know I love professional wrestling. Well, the last couple of months I have lost my passion for professional wrestling. On Monday, I've reached the breaking point and kindly asked for my release, but instead I was told to 'fix my attitude'. Yesterday, I was informed that I was booked to come out on Dynamite and talk to you people. My boss warned me that if I didn't do as he pleased he would freeze my contract and bury me deeper than Matt Cardona"


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Geert Wilders said:


> Honestly the more I read the more the story is fucky.
> 
> Not only did they announce MJF was booked for a flight, MJF himself apparently spoke to the dirt-sheets saying that he turned up for his match and left immediately after.
> 
> ...


I've seen MJF being discussed in football circles. This story definitely made the rounds.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

MJF is the only dude in the business that uses social media, interviews etc correctly. I wrote this a couple days ago, but MJF is the gold standard for why kayfabe is so important. He’s always in character, doesn’t matter if it’s a local news report, him on Twitter, or being interviewed by Ariel Helwani.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I think this is a big thing people are forgetting.
> 
> Warner execs are actually there tonight.


Imagine TK and MJF explaining to the Warner Media Execs how they blurred the lines between reality and fantasy that they can convince people that wrestling is real in 2022. Add to that the Punk-Page promo where some people genuinely believed Page was speaking from his heart.

WWE pitched to their partners recently how they can script defining moments better than anyone else or something along those lines.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Gn1212 said:


> We won't know until TK goes on a rant one day explaining how they fooled everybody but I wouldn't be shocked if the work started after the Helwani interview. MJF, Tony and probably Punk saw the traction that shit got and decided to build on that.
> 
> The whole contract situation makes 0 sense. These guys were apparently tighter than buttocks and underwear yet suddenly fell out because of money? MJF is Tony's golden boy, he put him over his golden goose Punk. He'll now cheapen on him?


Joey Janela was Tony K’s drinking buddy after shows.

He didn’t even get a text or a call when he got released.

Your boss is not your friend.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Saintpat said:


> Joey Janela was Tony K’s drinking buddy after shows.
> 
> He didn’t even get a text or a call when he got released.
> 
> Your boss is not your friend.


Way different relationships. TK made business decisions based on MJF's recommendations. The guy got multiple people signed, even recently Pat Buck and Stokely Hathaway. Both very close to MJF. 
Cody couldn't even get his best friend Matt Cardona signed and he was an EVP.

MJF is the guy that beat TK's golden goose twice in Chicago.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Didn’t he get stretchered out the other day? Shouldn’t be making an appearance 3 days later after that.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Because the weekend situation had no pay off and wasn't mentioned on PPV (Allegedly, I didn't watch). Now that they've worked things out they'll start mentioning it now.
> 
> Orrrr maybe this is MJF's farewell, him saying he lost, fuck all of you, rah rah rah and he walks? Who knows? We'll see today I guess.


Or…or…orrrrr…

The weekend thing was the carrot on the stick for a bunch of marks looking to buy anything that Maxwell Jacob Friedman will sell them, and the carrot just lead everyone to the best built Fallout edition of AEW Dynamite yet.

Does MJF make subtle comparisons to Ryback with the powerbombs? Does MJF suddenly pretend to pull back the curtain for those fans not privy to such weekend rumors in wrestling, inviting them along for the ride as well? Does MJF threaten to sue Tony Khan for unsafe, “sloppy shop” practices that hurt him?

Fact is, we don’t know, because no one knows what is fact and what isn’t, especially when it is coming from the best mind in the business in MJF.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> Joey Janela was Tony K’s drinking buddy after shows.
> 
> He didn’t even get a text or a call when he got released.
> 
> Your boss is not your friend.


So Joey Natella kissed the bosses ass after the shows and he still got released?? Color me shocked


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532070822759657473
This is very interesting since Pat is a producer at AEW but also trained MJF at Create-a-Pro.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Fair play to them. It takes a lot in 2022 to work the Wrestling Nerd community with the amount of dirtsheet writers that fancy themselves as detectives. Not only did they nail in the build up to DoN but they've nailed it in the days after too.

Good work by Tony Khan, MJF and all involved.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DUD said:


> Fair play to them. It takes a lot in 2022 to work the Wrestling Nerd community with the amount of dirtsheet writers that fancy themselves as detectives. Not only did they nail in the build up to DoN but they've nailed it in the days after too.
> 
> Good work by Tony Khan, MJF and all involved.


This is all the doing of MJF, maybe Punk and TK added their bits to it, but there is only one person who can come up with stuff this good. The kid is phenomenal.

And yet it may still be a shoot, and he walks in a year and a half. Lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Dynamite got even more interesting. Was already pumped for it being the post PPV show and hearing a Punk promo following the win, but I wasn’t expecting MJF. It’s been a roller coaster of me thinking this whole thing has been a work vs. shoot, and after what happened at DoN I thought the reports were legit issues. Now I’m back to thinking it’s a work.
> 
> I really hope it is all a work because if so, it’s been the best example of how to create a storyline and still work the fans (except maybe the part where he had an appearance people paid for but then got pulled from - even then at least those fans got refunds from what I understand).


Turned into a work. Closest and best thing with regards to 'internet fans' and pro wrestling suspense in a while.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Before people say it was a work the whole time, no no it wasn’t. They are most likely turning their issues backstage into a work.


prove it


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sad Panda said:


> MJF is the only dude in the business that uses social media, interviews etc correctly. I wrote this a couple days ago, but MJF is the gold standard for why kayfabe is so important. *He’s always in character*, doesn’t matter if it’s a local news report, him on Twitter, or being interviewed by Ariel Helwani.


Best heel in the business.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The kid is a wrestling savant.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

and people thought MJF said NJPW was shit out of nowhere and here we’re heading to Forbidden Door

masterclass in working in the modern era

A+ to all involved


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

bdon said:


> This is all the doing of MJF, maybe Punk and TK added their bits to it, but there is only one person who can come up with stuff this good. The kid is phenomenal.
> 
> And yet it may still be a shoot, and he walks in a year and a half. Lol


I agree that MJF steered this but as I'm willing to criticise Tony Khan for allowing Jericho, Matt Hardy and others to influence creative I feel its only fair to give him equal praise when it goes right.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

TK has not posted the graphic. I really hope this is not a way to work TK into an onscreen character. Really don't want this.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

So he takes one of the most brutal squash losses in wrestling history, completely annihilated, stretchered out but will come out ok a few days later? That oxygen to the eyes should be enough to keep him out alone!

Obviously they have sorted his contract situation but it really doesn't hurt to keep him off tv a little longer imo. Simply no need to rush him back to do this promo. 

Should be fun either way.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

toontownman said:


> So he takes one of the most brutal squash losses in wrestling history, completely annihilated, stretchered out but will come out ok a few days later? That oxygen to the eyes should be enough to keep him out alone!
> 
> Obviously they have sorted his contract situation but it really doesn't hurt to keep him off tv a little longer imo. Simply no need to rush him back to do this promo.
> 
> Should be fun either way.


Agreed. He took a huge beatdown and is back on Wednesday. Hopefully he comes in with a neck brace at least LOL


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

He'll be there in front of the Warner Exec's, but its not a work.................


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

He might come out in a wheelchair pushed by Spears.

I'm still in the 'shoot' camp. I don't think this has all been an elaborate work, but rather a shoot they can now turn into a work. Max has 1.5 years left and probably doesn't want to be sat at home, while TK doesn't want to hand him to Vince on a silver platter. So they have probably struck an agreement to keep working together, but not definitely on a new contract.

That Pat Buck tweet I posted on the last page offers some hope with the handshake emoji. That could signify a ceasefire or a new deal.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532070822759657473
> This is very interesting since Pat is a producer at AEW but also trained MJF at Create-a-Pro.


If Pat Buck smoothed out the relationship between AEW and MJF, then that's one shrewd signing by TK


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Geert Wilders said:


> TK has not posted the graphic. I really hope this is not a way to work TK into an onscreen character. Really don't want this.


I do have that concern as well. I don't think he will. I can painfully see a scenario where MJF comes out and "shoots" gets his mic cut, and then we move into a newer version of the old Punk storyline. Anything to get people online to argue over whether it is real, and there are tons of ways to make it seem like it is real. Generally allowing someone in a serious dispute to speak on your network programming is a bad idea, but it can be super believable.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> TK has not posted the graphic. I really hope this is not a way to work TK into an onscreen character. Really don't want this.


I think if they're gonna make an angle out of this, they could use Head of Talent Relations Christopher Daniels in lieu of TK. He can talk like a human being, plus he could actually have a match with MJF.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

But he's leaving to dubya dubya e and it definitely wasn't all a work? That's what the usual suspects on here told me?


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Some of my fellow AEW fans are a wild breed. It's not all or nothing. MJF and Tony could certainly of had an issue and worked it out. To say that because they worked it out (or so we think) then it was all a work. I feel like a lot of people on this forum have never actually had a real job with a contract etc. I've had disputes with bosses before where I've left and said I'd never come back. I came back a day or two later. Doesn't mean it was a work. Sometimes I just crack up at how rasslin fans are.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

The gloating from each "side" keeps swinging back and forth as this story develops.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

GNKenny said:


> The gloating from each "side" keeps swinging back and forth as this story develops.


There is no swinging. It's been a work from the start and at this point it's not up for debate.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MJF vs Punk battle of the pipe bombs would be awesome.

Sapp really looks like an idiot, and the mark of all marks in getting worked on the plane story but I’m sure he got paid to run it and picked up some additional subs.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Better be some top stars of NJPW standing next to MJF tonight or CM Punk himself and his new bodyguard Brutusaro. 

Knowing them we´ll probably have an MJF pipebomb on TK and Punk.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> Sapp really looks like an idiot, and the mark of all marks in getting worked on the plane story but I’m sure he got paid to run it and picked up some additional subs.


Imagine how much thigh rubbing he had to do to be the one to get the message from MJF about taking time off after DoN.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

MJF. Owens. Zayn. Give me anything they do and I’ll lap it up. The drama of him doing what he does with the Warner execs in town too, just that added spice. Who cares if it’s a shoot come work come shoot come whatever. It’s good stuff. My only big bear is like someone else said it pretty much no sells Wardlow destroying him from Sunday, but it depends on what they do yet. Max is clever enough to have something in the bag. And as I said in another thread I would have waited as I can’t see where Max fits on Forbidden Door.

Sapp is an intriguing one. He says he has a close relationship with Max and that the plane news did not come from Max himself. Sapp has proven he is trustworthy and does his homework, as much of a twat as he is the majority of the time. It kind of feels to me like others are piling in on him because they have been left in the dust by Sapp and some of the new crop getting the scoops (hello Dave). But it’s one of those things that Sapp would say what he has, like Dave with ‘plans change’.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Randy Lahey said:


> MJF vs Punk battle of the pipe bombs would be awesome.
> 
> Sapp really looks like an idiot, and the mark of all marks in getting worked on the plane story but I’m sure he got paid to run it and picked up some additional subs.


The dirtsheets can ´t lose in these scenarios. It´s the beauty of wrestling.

Option A: The report is correct ---> I have inside sources, subscribe.
Option B: The report is wrong ---> It was still correct, they just made up and turned it into a storyline afterwards, subscribe


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I was willing to make a bet with Randy Lahey but he wouldn't put anything on the line.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see, if it's a work it was a dumb one with no payoff, that's my professional opinion from my "claim" of being a booker.


Possibly to draw interest for this post show? First time running LA, at The Forum, in front of a huge crowd, with Warner Discovery execs backstage.

Could do a big number with the interest all this stuff has generated. I know I'm interested.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Before people say it was a work the whole time, no no it wasn’t. They are most likely turning their issues backstage into a work.


how would you know? Do you work there?


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> prove it


Don't think he's too wrong in this situation tbh.

I don't think MJF missing the meet and greet was a work. I think he was unprofessional. However, I think he more than likely realised how unprofessional he was being, spoke with Khan and they hashed out their differences and everything we've seen since has been a work. From the whole plane ticket, to arriving last minute and then leaving etc.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

A pre recorded promo from a hospital bed maybe?


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532055627043840004
> Fascinating.


But the anti AEW goofies tried to act like it wasnt a work lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Before people say it was a work the whole time, no no it wasn’t. They are most likely turning their issues backstage into a work.


Tragic. So shocked who's liked this post as well.

Lol.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Am going to laugh my ass off at "It was a work" crew if MJF just cuts a promo saying he's leaving or disappears long term.

Although I'm sure they'd just say that is also a work...


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

I reckon MJF walking out, with neck brace on, looking at the crowd and then walking straight back out without saying a word is more likely than any kind of pipebomb, tbh.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Am going to laugh my ass off at "It was a work" crew if MJF just cuts a promo saying he's leaving or disappears long term.
> 
> Although I'm sure they'd just say that is also a work...


Lol.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Maybe this will be MJF's face turn moment where he gets people to cheer for him. Making him the second coming of The Rock.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Am going to laugh my ass off at "It was a work" crew if MJF just cuts a promo saying he's leaving or disappears long term.
> 
> Although I'm sure they'd just say that is also a work...


I don't know what's going on behind the scenes, but if it does end up being a work be sure to admit that you were wrong and got played.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532070822759657473
> This is very interesting since Pat is a producer at AEW but also trained MJF at Create-a-Pro.


It’s just a retweet of an AEW tweet, right? I mean they didn’t let him break the news or anything did they?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> It’s just a retweet of an AEW tweet, right? I mean they didn’t let him break the news or anything did they?


It's a retweet yeah, but he has added a handshake emoji before it, implying some sort of agreement has been made. We just don't know what type, but Pat is probably quite close to MJF so it could be good news.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Would be interesting if he appears live considering he did a stretcher job just 3 days ago. Even WWE tends to keep guys off TV for a week or two to sell it. Unless he is just doing a promo video.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Good. MJF is far too valuable an asset for this company to lose.

Tony should offer a pay raise above what he was originally offering and a guaranteed title push in the next 12 months. On the other hand, MJF needs to sign the extension. No reasonable businessman would agree to the terms MJF was supposedly requesting.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Don't think he's too wrong in this situation tbh.
> 
> I don't think MJF missing the meet and greet was a work. I think he was unprofessional. However, I think he more than likely realised how unprofessional he was being, spoke with Khan and they hashed out their differences and everything we've seen since has been a work. From the whole plane ticket, to arriving last minute and then leaving etc.


nothing about MJF screams ‘dumb’ to me

if any if this was real, he’d be dumb

and the whole thing has been running a year


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Chelsea said:


> LMFAO


Tony & MJF made fools out of Dave & Bryan 

whole thing was an angle lmao.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Prosper said:


> I don't know what's going on behind the scenes, but if it does end up being a work be sure to admit that you were wrong and got played.


I will eat the crow if I'm wrong and we find out it was a work all along.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

pipebomb tonight? quits?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nothing about MJF screams ‘dumb’ to me
> 
> if any if this was real, he’d be dumb
> 
> and the whole thing has been running a year


I think he was dumb enough and unprofessional enough to miss the meet and greet. 

My hunch is that he was then threatened with suspension without pay and he didn't like it, him and Khan had a heart to heart and we find ourselves here today. Of course, this is just my personal opinion and we'll likely never know what happened on that Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm hoping for a full nine yards of neckbrace, wheelchair, walking stick and whatever else he can find.

Another possibility that would float my boat is Wardlow comes out doing an MJF impression.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I think he was dumb enough and unprofessional enough to miss the meet and greet.
> 
> My hunch is that he was then threatened with suspension without pay and he didn't like it, him and Khan had a heart to heart and we find ourselves here today. Of course, this is just my personal opinion and we'll likely never know what happened on that Saturday or Sunday.


i’ll one day type all the clues on why this is a work, but not so close to show time

Suffice to say, these men worship Bret Hart and CM Punk, and we’re still debating if the screwjob and the pipebomb was a work or not

skipping out on a meet and greet when other stars took the lines and the fans already had their DON tix was smart


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Should take a week off at least after being stretchered out of the building.. How are you doing a stretcher angle then having him appear on Dynamite a few days later.

Unless he comes out in a wheelchair, then this could be hilarious


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Don't think this was a work the entire time, we know Tony isn't smart enough for that. But it definitely seems like a shoot that turned into a work.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Loose Canon MJF... has the potential to actually be interesting, which isn't something you can often say about AEW storylines.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Told you


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Told you


Told us what exactly?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Told us what exactly?


try and keep up champ


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

The evidence suggesting at least a partial shoot is strong:

1. They issued refunds for MJFs non attendance at a meet and greet.

2. It wasn't mentioned on air or through official AEW channels.

3. It's eerily similar to the Cody situation which was a shoot.

The second point is the weirdest if this was 100% work.

So I'm going with shoot to extent the contractual issues are real, I would be furious if I was MJF and paid what he is being, it's genuinely outrageous on Tony Khan's behalf that he won't reward talent and handwork. 

The pay MJF's receiving should reflect his place on the card and his value to the organisation. 

I've mentioned this anecdote before, but in Foley's autobiography he outlines when he was in a similar situation and asked Vince for a raise and he got it. I guess you all think Vince was a loser/moron for agreeing to a raise he contractually didn't have to, but Vince knew to reward hardwork/talent, and he made more money in the bigger picture by keeping Foley happy and motivated.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

That promo was straight up amazing. Very interested to see where this goes. Been a while since they blurred the lines this well.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MJF just worked all these WWE geeks that want to see AEW fail.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nothing about MJF screams ‘dumb’ to me
> 
> if any if this was real, he’d be dumb
> 
> and the whole thing has been running a year


After that promo

ITS OFFICIALLY A WORK lmao!!!

The perfect thing to drum up huge fan reaction live for the TNT/TBS exec's worked like a charm.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fantastic promo


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Clearly, was a shoot that turned into a work. AEW fans on here are wild. This is the same group who said Cody was a work until he walked the ramp at Mania. Lifeincattle and his elk taking victory laps here is strange and a little sad.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MJF is a wrestling God. Most guys modern era can't talk or work for shit, all they care about is impressing Meltzer with their over choreographed matches and they have robotic, goofy promos but MJF is different. The guy is a genius


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Don't think this was a work the entire time, we know Tony isn't smart enough for that. But it definitely seems like a shoot that turned into a work.



Tony isn't. MJF is.

He's been living his gimmick and working the fans since AEW's inception, he knows the only way to work the hardcore fanbase nowadays is by working the dirtsheets. What better way to get actual heel heat in 2022 than threatening AEW fans with the thing they hate the most.. WWE.

The DON match was never gonna set off fireworks from a workrate perspective but MJF's work made it pop off and accomplished what it had to, to get Wardlow over.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

26 and he's cutting promos like that, what a legend.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

This was MJF's pipebomb, and it's a 100% work.

Best promo since the Pipebomb.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

This is now the summer of MJF.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah, I’m sure AEW is going to hand you a live mic for a shoot promo and you’re going to tell off the boss and finish before the commercial break and then conveniently leave before the next segment. 

If he wanted to get fired, he could have just kept talking and made all his comments about Discovery and never mentioned Tony. Those network marks would have had Tony shut him down for real and handed him his release before he left the building.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

3venflow said:


> It's a retweet yeah, but he has added a handshake emoji before it, implying some sort of agreement has been made. We just don't know what type, but Pat is probably quite close to MJF so it could be good news.


I think Pat was suggesting locking hands in a test of strength.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Saintpat said:


> Yeah, I’m sure AEW is going to hand you a live mic for a shoot promo and you’re going to tell off the boss and finish before the commercial break and then conveniently leave before the next segment.
> 
> If he wanted to get fired, he could have just kept talking and made all his comments about Discovery and never mentioned Tony. Those network marks would have had Tony shut him down for real and handed him his release before he left the building.


And they knew exactly when to bleep when he said fuck.

That was a career defining moment for MJF and could launch him into face of the company level's


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Best heel in wrestling


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> And they knew exactly when to bleep when he said fuck.
> 
> That was a career defining moment for MJF and could launch him into face of the company level's


Ive seen some recordings on YouTube of the un-bleeped version. I wonder if Fite gets the uncut version. Either way it was awesome. MJF calling Tony Khan a fucking mark


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Sad Panda said:


> And they knew exactly when to bleep when he said fuck.
> 
> That was a career defining moment for MJF and could launch him into face of the company level's


Well usually they have some sort of delay so they are able to bleep stuff. But then again they didn't seem to do it in time for Moxley when he returned so who knows.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Fantastic promo, I still think its a shoot that's turned into a work/worked shoot, kinda like the Edge/Matt Hardy/Lita stuff back in the day (or they were doing with Cody for a more recent example).

But yeah, just an amazing promo, hope he's got/getting the raise he deserves.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I will eat the crow if I'm wrong and we find out it was a work all along.


hope u aint choking on that crow bud


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

P Thriller said:


> Well usually they have some sort of delay so they are able to bleep stuff. But then again they didn't seem to do it in time for Moxley when he returned so who knows.


For sure. But there’s no way they MJF go out there, trash the owner of the company and the wrestlers unless this was a complete work.

This is fantastic though. He’s the talk of the wrestling world.


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

Great work by MJF once again. A shoot turned into a work, and now we will see him being propelled to the face of the company.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

“Appearing on Dynamite” should have been “MJF to appear on Dynamite and set the wrestling world on fire” 🔥


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

elo said:


> 26 and he's cutting promos like that, what a legend.


 This is MJF's era.

Vince definitely got to offer Lesnar/Roman money to get him because Tony isn't going to let him go easy.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Way too good for any of the wrestling company tbh. 

Belongs in a different era. Roddy Piper with a better look.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Wrong thread


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Yeah they didnt cut his mic til the end of the promo lol and some fools still think it's real 🤣


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

It really was a moment that stood still in time.

Very rare in wrestling, even rarer in modern day wrestling where you feel like you've seen and heard it all.

Just brilliant all round. MJF is fantastic. You'd think with how everything has gone (certainly this weekend and the reaction he got), he'd be even more detested and hated but by the end of that promo, he had 14,000+ fans cheering his words. Genuinely a brilliant wrestler and a brilliant character. Generational is definitely the term to use to describe MJF.

He could quite easily turn face during this whole scenario. Because he planted any future seeds of an ex-WWE hatred. And he's an AEW original. The fans won't and shouldn't forget that and those fans are loyal.

One for the ages, absolutely.

Hats off to the commentators and production crew by the way who didn't mention any of it beyond that segment. That was a smart choice and really made it come across as authentic.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Irish Jet said:


> Way too good for any of the wrestling company tbh.
> 
> Belongs in a different era. Roddy Piper with a better look.


Hot take, he’s already better than piper.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> It really was a moment that stood still in time.
> 
> Very rare in wrestling, even rarer in modern day wrestling where you feel like you've seen and heard it all.
> 
> ...


Im interested to see if they will play it on their social media page. With the way they handled it, with no mention at all and actually replaying the Tanahashi debut, it would suggest that they won’t which is brilliant.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Hats off to the commentators and production crew by the way who didn't mention any of it beyond that segment. That was a smart choice and really made it come across as authentic.


Glad to see someone actually understands that a great work also requires participation from the announcers and production staff. This is gold stuff. MJF is behind it all.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

If you're going to do a worked shoot at least don't fucking mention he's going to cut a promo "we hear from MJF live tonight", they nailed it good on saturday when he never showed up for the meet n greet, the bought media reporting mjf bought a plane ticket to leave, the hype videos for the MJF wardlow match being removed then the stretcher job at the end of said match................only to go and fuck it up a few days later by announcing he's going to be there live cuts that scathing promo and of course the social media team posting it on twitter................stupid idiots

If you ever watched his pre aew stuff you'll see just how gold this guy really is.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I will eat the crow if I'm wrong and we find out it was a work all along.


Time to eat that crow friend


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Sad Panda said:


> Im interested to see if they will play it on their social media page. With the way they handled it, with no mention at all and actually replaying the Tanahashi debut, it would suggest that they won’t which is brilliant.


They absolutely shouldn't mention this at all.

And I am very interested to see what they do going forward. Because after cutting his mic off and basically giving him air silence, why would they ever give MJF another live mic? There's going to have to be a lot of creativity involved in this angle. And you know what? I have absolutely zero doubt that they can pull it off too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> They absolutely shouldn't mention this at all.
> 
> And I am very interested to see what they do going forward. Because after cutting his mic off and basically giving him air silence, why would they ever give MJF another live mic? There's going to have to be a lot of creativity involved in this angle. And you know what? I have absolutely zero doubt that they can pull it off too.


MJF is in charge of this. It will work. Kid is a savant.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I will say it's sad that MJF is stuck in the period of pro wrestling where it's the worst it has ever been.

If only he was born earlier. At least it means that he stands out compared to the rest of the garbage.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

He has a legitimate claim to being the best professional wrestler in the world. He's got it all.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I will say it's sad that MJF is stuck in the period of pro wrestling where it's the worst it has ever been.
> 
> If only he was born earlier. At least it means that he stands out compared to the rest of the garbage.


Best in the business. I’m obviously an Omega guy, but MJF is so far better than anyone in all of wrestling right now that it is not even funny. Pick a promotion and MJF outclasses them by a long mile.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> He has a legitimate claim to being the best professional wrestler in the world. He's got it all.


I’d argue that he’s missing size but its not too bad in AEW. He’s way too undersized to be believably compete against the giants of WWE


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

ObsoleteMule said:


> I’d argue that he’s missing size but its not too bad in AEW. He’s way too undersized to be believably compete against the giants of WWE


What giants? Their untouchable champion is basically the same size as Wardlow.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

ObsoleteMule said:


> I’d argue that he’s missing size but its not too bad in AEW. He’s way too undersized to be believably compete against the giants of WWE


The giants of WWE lol what? Are you calling Kevin Owens fatass a giant? Because Theory, Ricochet, Zayne, Rhodes, Rollins, Balor, Mysterio, his son, etc etc are all the same size as MJF if not smaller


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

ObsoleteMule said:


> I’d argue that he’s missing size but its not too bad in AEW. He’s way too undersized to be believably compete against the giants of WWE


He's practically the same size as Flair, no?

And he's one of the best to ever do it.

After tonight's promo, I don't see any reason why people can't have the belief that MJF will go down as one of the greatest to ever do it and certainly one of, if not the best of his generation. I feel like anyone disagreeing with that would have been the sort of people to disagree that The Rock would end up being one of the best in 1998 because they grew up with Randy Savage, Hogan and Piper etc.

I'm not saying MJF will reach megastar Austin, Rock, Hogan levels. Those are levels that we will likely never see again. But I have absolutely zero doubt in my mind that he could be in the tier below that. He's 26 years old. Twenty six.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Clearly, was a shoot that turned into a work. AEW fans on here are wild. This is the same group who said Cody was a work until he walked the ramp at Mania. Lifeincattle and his elk taking victory laps here is strange and a little sad.


you giving me bot vibes bro

quick… tick here before replying


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

This will lead to him dethroning Punk and winning the series 2-1 at All Out in Chicago or does he become the first person to win the World Title on Dynamite at Arthur Ashe in front his home crowd(Queens isn’t Long Island but people will obviously make the short drive for him)


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you giving me bot vibes bro
> 
> quick… tick here before replying
> 
> View attachment 123679


I love everyone trying desperately believe the shit over the weekend was anything more than a work.

MJF and Tony being in disagreement about contracts might be a shoot, but all of the other stuff is a master class in working the marks and the boys in the back.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I love everyone trying desperately believe the shit over the weekend was anything more than a work.
> 
> MJF and Tony being in disagreement about contracts might be a shoot, but all of the other stuff is a master class in working the marks and the boys in the back.


man, these peeps forget we’ve been following a Kenny / Hangman saga for 2 years

this is just MJF’s saga - the kid prays at the altar of Piper, Bret, Punk and SCSA

we’re still debating the ‘shoot’ nature of the screwjob and pipebomb years later - of course this is the road they take (and have taken for some time now, the breadcrumbs were there)

working the internet smark has always been the goal - and its done beautifully

ps> i personally think there was never a contract dispute - one day i’ll write my thesis on it


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh look it's a work. Love that people actually fell for this. Brilliant by mjf


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> man, these peeps forget we’ve been following a Kenny / Hangman saga for 2 years
> 
> this is just MJF’s saga - the kid prays at the altar of Piper, Bret, Punk and SCSA
> 
> ...


And year 5 is the culmination of all that when MJF’s saga and Page’s saga clash, leaving Omega, Punk, Jericho, and Mox - the stars of today as ancillary parts.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> man, these peeps forget we’ve been following a Kenny / Hangman saga for 2 years
> 
> this is just MJF’s saga - the kid prays at the altar of Piper, Bret, Punk and SCSA
> 
> ...


Yeah, this whole thing being a shoot never did sit right with me. There were just too many similarities with MJF walking out almost exactly like Sasha and Naomi did to believe it wasn't a work IMO.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

MJF pipebomb is much better with CM Punk's because it has raw emotion and what he said is true. Many like MJF but when there was rumor he might be leaving AEW, many have turn on him. Fans will turn on the wrestlers at a drop of a time. Both Britt Baker and Jade mentioned how toxic twitter is. It is not just twitter it is the wrestling community.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

What a promo. This guy is carrying the wrestling business on his shoulders. Felt some Nature Boy in that delivery.


----------



## bander71 (9 mo ago)

I think after the story of not getting on the plane back home that it was obvious it was a work. What can Mjf really do if he still has a way to go until 2024. I hope it leads to promo battles with mark khan where mjf buries him personally. Maybe a match where mjf can give him a few potatoes.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> man, these peeps forget we’ve been following a Kenny / Hangman saga for 2 years
> 
> this is just MJF’s saga - the kid prays at the altar of Piper, Bret, Punk and SCSA
> 
> ...


ARE we debating the Pipebomb still? Fairly certain it's widely accepted it was fully a work (it was). Screwjob is still a little up for debate though.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Everyone that said it’s been a shoot over the course of the last week, raise your hand.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

SuperstarSlyme said:


> hope u aint choking on that crow bud





Prosper said:


> Time to eat that crow friend


I just read an article before coming over here that this was a shoot that got turned into a work, of course now it is a work (I saw the segment) but was the weekend stuff a work? Until we hear otherwise I won't be eating any crow.

However, if it does come out from a reliable source that this was all planned all along and that MJF never had any issues with pay, never planned to go to WWE etc then I'll gladly admit I was wrong. My thoughts right now is that a deal was made between both parties.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> He has a legitimate claim to being the best professional wrestler in the world. He's got it all.


I think you are right. 
Outside the ring - easily the best.
We know he can put on a good match - we sat that with Darby. I would just like to see it more often. More Piper and less heenan in terms of physicality please.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Chip Chipperson said:


> However, if it does come out from a reliable source that this was all planned all along and that MJF never had any issues with pay, never planned to go to WWE etc then I'll gladly admit I was wrong. My thoughts right now is that a deal was made between both parties.


From my reading between the lines;

MJF has genuine issues with his pay, he signed the contract when he was ~22-23 and Khan put him on a low base guarantee at the time and MJF signed it because it's the most he's ever made and he had no idea if AEW was a flash in the pan or the real deal. 2 years later and obviously the roster is loaded with guys making millions and MJF's a bit frustrated he locked himself into a 4 year deal that is well below his current value. Tony's likely bumped MJF's guarantee up but won't put him on an "outside the tiers" contract like a Punk or Danielson without MJF extending well beyond Jan 2024.

What happened during their supposed meeting this Monday? Clearly an agreement of some sort as MJF would not have been on the air otherwise.

Now we get to watch it play out on television.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

elo said:


> From my reading between the lines;
> 
> MJF has genuine issues with his pay, he signed the contract when he was ~22-23 and Khan put him on a low base guarantee at the time and MJF signed it because it's the most he's ever made and he had no idea if AEW was a flash in the pan or the real deal. 2 years later and obviously the roster is loaded with guys making millions and MJF's a bit frustrated he locked himself into a 4 year deal that is well below his current value. Tony's likely bumped MJF's guarantee up but won't put him on an "outside the tiers" contract like a Punk or Danielson without MJF extending well beyond Jan 2024.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I agree entirely with this and it makes total sense. They reached a compromise, knew they had the wrestling world talking and made it into a worked shoot.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Hell of a promo. MJF is gold. But he NEEDS to win his next feud.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

It would have been hilarious if some of you had been watching wrestling in fall of 1997


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

elo said:


> From my reading between the lines;
> 
> MJF has genuine issues with his pay, he signed the contract when he was ~22-23 and Khan put him on a low base guarantee at the time and MJF signed it because it's the most he's ever made and he had no idea if AEW was a flash in the pan or the real deal. 2 years later and obviously the roster is loaded with guys making millions and MJF's a bit frustrated he locked himself into a 4 year deal that is well below his current value. Tony's likely bumped MJF's guarantee up but won't put him on an "outside the tiers" contract like a Punk or Danielson without MJF extending well beyond Jan 2024.
> 
> ...


but this is all dependent on us believing the dirt sheets. 

Literally the only official thing that has happened is:
-MJF addressing his issues online and on TV and we know MJF is always in character
-MJF no showing the meet and greet

Everything has else has been he said she said. We have no idea what is actually going on behind closed doors.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

imscotthALLIN said:


> What a promo. This guy is carrying the wrestling business on his shoulders. Felt some Nature Boy in that delivery.


Yeah definitely, the next promo should resemble this.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> ARE we debating the Pipebomb still? Fairly certain it's widely accepted it was fully a work (it was). Screwjob is still a little up for debate though.


i've seen many debate that some of the content and the cut-off was a shoot

even today - just start a thread about it and you'll see



bdon said:


> And year 5 is the culmination of all that when MJF’s saga and Page’s saga clash, leaving Omega, Punk, Jericho, and Mox - the stars of today as ancillary parts.


never forget

MJF vs Page was the ORIGINAL short program of 'who is the face of the place'

they have been circling around each other since that first Battle Royale to determine who would face Jericho - and the match that they had

wasn't the first Diamond ring match between them too?


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

This video is interesting!

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/v30ddi


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Upstart474 said:


> This video is interesting!
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/v30ddi


Came here to post this as well.

Here's another one where he slaps the phone out of a fans hand on his way out.

Could just be a plant though.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/v2wf3u


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

If he goes to WWE they will neuter him. He will get what he deserves if he crosses the street.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I just read an article before coming over here that this was a shoot that got turned into a work, of course now it is a work (I saw the segment) but was the weekend stuff a work? Until we hear otherwise I won't be eating any crow.
> 
> However, if it does come out from a reliable source that this was all planned all along and that MJF never had any issues with pay, never planned to go to WWE etc then I'll gladly admit I was wrong. My thoughts right now is that a deal was made between both parties.


u were literally calling people marks for belivinf this could be a work or turned into a work as soon as the news broke out that the flight was booked lol stop back tracking


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I just read an article before coming over here that this was a shoot that got turned into a work, of course now it is a work (I saw the segment) but was the weekend stuff a work? Until we hear otherwise I won't be eating any crow.
> 
> However, if it does come out from a reliable source that this was all planned all along and that MJF never had any issues with pay, never planned to go to WWE etc then I'll gladly admit I was wrong. My thoughts right now is that a deal was made between both parties.


Would he want more money or to go to the WWE? That part could be true. The no-show on the meet and greet, the plane ticket, and all of that is absolutely not true. That stuff was a work, likely something they came up with after they realized how triggered the internet became after the Helwani discussions.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i've seen many debate that some of the content and the cut-off was a shoot
> 
> even today - just start a thread about it and you'll see
> 
> ...


I have always said that for AEW to be a success in my eyes, they needed MJF and Page to feud at the top of the card above everyone else. MJF would need to grow bigger than Cody, and Page would need to grow bigger than Omega. Both so big that no one else matters.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I have always said that for AEW to be a success in my eyes, they needed MJF and Page to feud at the top of the card above everyone else. MJF would need to grow bigger than Cody, and Page would need to grow bigger than Omega. Both so big that no one else matters.


i can agree with that sentiment

you can kinda throw in Wardlow somewhere as a curveball

but the day MJF / Page or MJF / Wardlow headlines the PPV for the championship, then we’re golden


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Page/MJF/Wardlow are going to be the Cena/Batista/Orton of AEW in terms of importance to the brand as homegrown stars


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> I have always said that for AEW to be a success in my eyes, they needed MJF and Page to feud at the top of the card above everyone else. MJF would need to grow bigger than Cody, and Page would need to grow bigger than Omega. Both so big that no one else matters.


Ring the bell because this shit is the truth. If the rumors of Hangman facing Okada are true then that goes a long way in giving him a top program. Everyone wants to face Okada and most fans fantasy book Okada against other top talents. If Hangman gets that rub and delivers it would do wonders for him. Having it happen concurrently with MJF's current story means 2023 could be the year we see these guys ramp up and become the true headliners of the show.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

This wasn't a pipebomb. It was The Nuke. Max said "I'm MJF, and I drop nukes" during his legendary promo with CM Punk back in November. This promo will from now on be called "The Nuke".


----------

